# ECUPROGRAM - another Canadian tuning option



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Found another Canadian tuning company on Bimmerpost called ECUPROGRAM. They claim power numbers of 340 hp and 515 lb/ft on the M57 engine using their inhouse dyno

Anybody have experience with them? http://www.ecuprogram.com/ecu-tuning/bmw-menu/3-series/e90-e92/item/954-bmw-335d-e9x.html


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Those #'s are on a EU spec diesel.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah I have yet to come up with someone here in this forum or the others in this side of the pond with those numbers although very impressive


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

OK digging a bit deeper. From their Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/notes/ecuprogram/new-update-for-tuning-bmw-diesel/395277803821592

_For 335d e90, X5 / X 6 e7x 3.5d (Stock: 265 hp / 425 ft-lb torque)

Stage 1: (Upgraded Intake + DPF removed + Vmax) 355 hp / 501 ft-lb torqueGains: 95 hp / 76 lb-ft torque + ~7 L/100km (mixed) of fuel consumption!

Stage 2: (Upgraded Intake + DPF removed + Vmax + 3" Full exhaust) 383 hp / 524 ft-lb torqueGains: 116 hp / 99 ft-lb torque + ~6 L/100km (mixed) of fuel consumption!

We know it is hard to believe!

Better than piggybacks or Tuning boxes! guaranteed!

* The gains vary by a number of factors including after-market modifications (intakes, exhaust system, etc.), general wear and tear on the vehicle and how well the vehicle has been maintained.
_


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

That seems ridiculously impossible...those gains are even higher than the ones than on the EU spec car...


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I left them a facebook message I'm interested in the intake part though

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Bimmer App


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

Seems like there is so much potential. Just need more tuners finding it. Problem is who's going to be the ginny pig. From what's been said on the forum tunes & piggybacks only. This co. has dipped into tweaking engine. Thinking about it!!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@ robster if the engine has been tweaked then this would be a first that I am aware off


----------



## robster10 (Oct 8, 2012)

*ecuprogram*

My error. Not really an engine tweak but addition to tune 3" full exaust plus intake mod. Just hear of tunes here on the forum & although great, I believe there is still more mods available to be done to open up potential. Doesn't sound like just a cold air intake but intake between turbo to head. Engine has to breath better on both ends. Sent them a message enquiring the extent of the mods. Since the guys in the U.S. have been able to push some big no's out of the Dodge, GMC, & Ford diesels can't see why it won't be possible out of the 335D. Our cars just haven't had the attention of the gassers, & since it was a short production run here (North America) 09-11, has been under the radar. Still run into people that think only VW's sell diesel cars here.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

robster, please update here when you hear back from them. Thanks!


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

robster10 said:


> My error. Not really an engine tweak but addition to tune 3" full exaust plus intake mod. Just hear of tunes here on the forum & although great, I believe there is still more mods available to be done to open up potential. Doesn't sound like just a cold air intake but intake between turbo to head. Engine has to breath better on both ends. Sent them a message enquiring the extent of the mods. Since the guys in the U.S. have been able to push some big no's out of the Dodge, GMC, & Ford diesels can't see why it won't be possible out of the 335D. Our cars just haven't had the attention of the gassers, & since it was a short production run here (North America) 09-11, has been under the radar. Still run into people that think only VW's sell diesel cars here.


None of those diesels have the stupid DPF restriction, and that in itself creates a backpressure/temperature problem when removed.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

this is the email I sent them today:

We heard of you guys and posted remarks on facebook and some of us are interested, Im running RENNtech Flash with WAGNER IC Im getting 311 whp and around 450 lbs/torque on the wheels Im interested on and intake and or DPF removal lets us know thru Bimmer fest or e90 post com. Gracias


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's more info on the tune http://www.xbimmers.com/forums/showthread.php?t=806883

I PM'd Sylvan Lake, he has the tune on his X5 35d, maybe we will chime in on this as well.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

This is the prompt response I got from them:

Hi Axel, Yes, we can do the Stage 2 for DPF removal. Since you are in Puerto Rico, the best way is to send the ECU to us in Calgary, AB - Canada. 
but you need the ECU in stock form because RENNETECH sometimes does encrypting on their tuned ecu (to protect from stealing other tuners). If you sent me the ECU with RENNTECH tune, I won't able to read / tune / write it so you need to ask RENNTECH to put the stock file back into the ecu.

Con todo respeto

Miguel

BTW Lenny at RENNtech has a program to remove the DPF and will get to see if HARTMUT can start producing a bypass pipe for the "D" wohoo!!! cant wait!! We have a fellow "D" that might be the guinea pig!!


----------



## Sylvan Lake V35 (Nov 18, 2012)

I have my X5 tuned by them, it is great i noticed a huge difference it really woke the truck up. I havent had it dynoed yet so i dont know what the actual gains are but they are very noticable. I plan to do a DPF delete one I am off warranty. Not sure what else to say...they are great guys one has an X5M and the other just sold his E70 so they are X5 guys.


----------



## finnbmw (Jul 6, 2008)

Sylvan, thanks!

Have you seen any impact on MPG, worse or better? How is the pull at higher RPM's? Mine (stock) seems like it's loosing it's umph at higher rpms (I guess its' the torque flattening and falling off) and I was hoping a tune would improve on that.


----------



## Sylvan Lake V35 (Nov 18, 2012)

finnbmw said:


> Sylvan, thanks!
> 
> Have you seen any impact on MPG, worse or better? How is the pull at higher RPM's? Mine (stock) seems like it's loosing it's umph at higher rpms (I guess its' the torque flattening and falling off) and I was hoping a tune would improve on that.


The milage seems a little better maybe 1km/100L it might even out for the 20" wheels with 275/315 vs OEM 18" 255 all around, I think it does 8L/100km on the highway maybe around 10L/100km mixed driving, its been awhile since I looked my wife mostly drives the X5. It seems to pull pretty hard right to red line I find myself enjoying driving it alot more since the tune.



Stugots said:


> None of those diesels have the stupid DPF restriction, and that in itself creates a backpressure/temperature problem when removed.


Pretty sure most diesels since 2010 have DPF and urea injection. I know Ford and Chev for sure and I doubt Dodge is any different and if you want the big gains with those newer trucks they delete the DPF. I also may try to trick the Urea injection the Domestic Diesel guys have found a way to eliminate that by tricking it, I need to look into it more BMW is a little over the top with electronics so it might not be so easy?


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gracias Sylvan


----------

